
Doubts Arise as Investors Flock to Crowdfunded Startups - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/24/business/dealbook/crowdfunding-fraud-investing-startups.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20170124&nl=dealbook&nl_art=0&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&_r=1
======
startupdiscuss
I don't work for crowdcheck, but the platforms should integrate a service like
that and let the the investors split the cost among themselves, pari passu
with the investment size.

